# Cubing 4 Kids 2018



## WillCuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Midwest Cubers,

I am organizing a Rubik's Cube competition called Cubing 4 Kids 2018. It is a competition for charity, and I was hoping if I could attract some new competitors for my competition. MAKE SURE YOU READ THE GUIDELINES FOR REGISTRATION. It is taking place on January 27, 2018. The link for the competition is:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Cubing4Kids2018

Hoping that more people sign up!


----------

